# preggo with quads



## jaya460

HI 

I hope you don't mind me joining in.

I am preggo with quads thro fertility treatment icsi.

I am now 7 weeks and 3 days, had 2 scans so far and senn all 4 baies heartbeat & sacs.

truley amazing and we are so excited .

Look forward to chatting to you laddies

Jaya


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck with your pregnancy! Quads! I can only imagine!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wow Congrats and welcome! xXx


----------



## kelly2903

congrats luv thats great 4 babies wow how exciting good luck thats gonna be some exciting journey


----------



## Serene123

Wow! Congratulations.


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

Welcome, congratulations and... ummm... I think you're blooming mad. You're absolutely mad... 1, sure... 2 - yeah ok - cool... 3, well... umm yeah - hard work but 4?! YOU ARE OFF YOUR ROCKER!

By the way, wanna buy some Castrol GTX Oil? Seems I bought the wrong stuff and now I can't get rid of it...


----------



## maz

OH ... MY ... WORD ... Four babies - :baby::baby::baby::baby:- all at once. Flippin heck. I'm about to go for an appt for fertility treatment, and ICSI has been mentioned. Two would be fine - but FOUR.

You are certainly going to be one busy mummy!!!

Well ... Good luck with your pregnancy, and welcome to bnb.

:hugs::hi:


----------



## cupcake

congrats, hope its a happy and healthy pregnancy. my neighbour has twins and triplets- you can do it!!


----------



## dannigizmo

wow! Thats fantastic congratulations!!! :happydance: danni xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Wow welcome and congratulations


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations, WOW 4 babies
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## vicky9207

WoW!congrates n welcome 2 bnb lol i love this site the ladys r sooooooo nice id be lost without loads of ppl on this site love yas thanks.


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## maybebaby

Wow!! Congratulations and good luck with your quads!!


----------



## fifi83

Welcome to BNB and congratulation 4 little ones wow :) x


----------



## miel

Welcome!!! wow !!! you must be so proud :) ... wishing you the best !


----------



## embojet

WOWZERS!!
congratulations, thats amazing! Welcome to B&B:hi:


----------



## polo_princess

Hellooooo & welcome!!

WOW quads .. god you must be so excited!! I had a snuggle with quads earlier and it was madness!!


----------



## lucy16

you need extra good luck !!!!! four babies woooooowwww thats got to be scary....im worried about having 1 ...hehehe good luck xxx


----------



## kel

hi hun congrats, i bet ur so happy well done and all the best,

oh im kelly mum to 3 and ttc number 4.x


----------



## MrsF

I know everyone has said it, but WOWSERS!!!!! welcome, and wishing 4 x happy and healthy 7 and a bit months!!!!!!


----------



## Wantanother

Blimey quads. Congratulations. :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations and welcome to the forum.

Wow Quads, you are going to have your hands full, and you're the same stage as me. Very jealous on the ealr scans. :)


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## supernurse

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_2.gifOMG, you must be the size of us that are near the end now. Anyway, I'm sure you'll have a fantastic journey and you'll get loads of support on here. Congratulations and good luck. x


----------



## Suz

WOW!!!! 

Welcome to BnB!!! Congrats, Congrats, Congrats, and Congrats


----------



## mummy_channon

wooooooooooowwwwweeeeeeee jesus u r gonna have your hands ful but how exciting is that!!! good luck!!


----------



## kookie

thats fantastic news how exciting 4 babies congratulations


----------



## Melissattc#4

Awesome 4 at once that is so cool I hope you have a healthy& happy uneventful nine months .:crib::crib::crib::crib:


----------



## Tripletotskin

jaya460 said:


> HI
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> I am preggo with quads thro fertility treatment icsi.
> 
> I am now 7 weeks and 3 days, had 2 scans so far and senn all 4 baies heartbeat & sacs.
> 
> truley amazing and we are so excited .
> 
> Look forward to chatting to you laddies
> 
> Jaya

Oh my! What a blessing! That's one more than mine, I have triplets! Congratulations, indeed!:hugs: Welcome to BnB.


----------



## leeanne

Wow! Welcome to the forum and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## bigbelly2

goodness me!!

well congrats and good luck!!

I cant even imagine how your feelin and the excitement/nervousness must be amazing...please update with some scan pics and bump pics as and when you have them!

h x


----------

